# Dama di Win XP su Gentoo. Possibile ?

## phadron

che mi tengono legato a windows xp ci sono ancora poche cosine

tipo la dama che cè di default ..quella che si può giocare in rete.

ogni volta che il mio vecchio deve giocare devo rebooootare in win xp.

cè un modo per emularla o cmq giocare in gentoo con quel 

perfido gioco ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

prova usando wine

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oppure cerca se c'è qualche altro client per linux che supporti il protocollo usato dal client windows... Prova a cercar con google o nella sezione games del gentoo forum

----------

## salade

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Oppure cerca se c'è qualche altro client per linux che supporti il protocollo usato dal client windows... 

 

Troppo ottimista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io non ancora capito di che diavolo di gioco sta parlando... E' integrato in windows o a parte?

----------

## neryo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io non ancora capito di che diavolo di gioco sta parlando... E' integrato in windows o a parte?

 

integrato....  :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

lol, se dama e solitario sono le cose rendono il passaggio a linux

brusco e/o difficile stiamo freschi  :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> lol, se dama e solitario sono le cose rendono il passaggio a linux
> 
> brusco e/o difficile stiamo freschi 

 

Ma che discorsi sono?

Cerchiamo di essere costruttivi, invece.

Con un semplice: http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=dama+linux&btnG=Cerca&meta=lr%3Dlang_it

ho trovato almeno due possibilità, una delle quali mi sembra interessante:

http://www.cs.unibo.it/~brualdi/projects.html

Facci sapere.

----------

## X-Drum

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma che discorsi sono?
> 
> Cerchiamo di essere costruttivi, invece.
> ...

 

omg portare la dama di windowxp su linux ti pare un argomento costruttivo????

-.-

----------

## cloc3

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   
> 
> Ma che discorsi sono?
> 
> Cerchiamo di essere costruttivi, invece.
> ...

 

 *phaddron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cè un modo per emularla o cmq giocare in gentoo con quel perfido gioco ?
> 
> 

 

A me pare che, prima di tutto, si parli di giocare a dama.

Certo, esiste la tendenza a credere che senza Windows sia impossibile giocare con il computer, forse per incapacità di cercare, mentre è semplicissimo dimostrare il contrario.

Per riguarda la dama, comunque, è vero che esiste poca offerta opensource.

Su sourceforge, ad esempio, non ho saputo trovare nulla di interessante, tranne una misteriosa dama turca.

[Edit]: Anzi, forse qua si trova qualcosina. [/Edit]

Esistono invece, infinte possibilità di giocare a dama online, direttamente sul browser, come questa .

----------

## Danilo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Su sourceforge, ad esempio, non ho saputo trovare nulla di interessante, tranne una misteriosa dama turca.
> 
> 

 

Da qui un accenno:

 Un'altra varlante molto interessante della dama è quella turca. In essa le pedine muovono in avanti sulle colonne e lateralmente sulle linee (a destra e a sinistra), quindi non diagonalmente come nelle altre varianti. Le altre regole della dama turca sono uguali a quelle del gioco tradizionale. I turchi usano due nomi per il gioco: «dama oluni» che vuol dire gioco di dama (ed è di provenienza straniera) e «aliantai» che deriva dal verbo turco «atlamak» saltare).

Sicuramente strana per noi

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da qui un accenno:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Grazie.

E buonanotte.  :Wink: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A me pare che, prima di tutto, si parli di giocare a dama.
> 
> 

 

non si parlava di giocare a dama quella integrata di winxp?

----------

## akiross

phadron, secondo me se e' la dama di windows, wine la emula bene... solitamente wine funziona meglio con i programmi semplici che fanno uso intenso delle api di windows, come solitario o la dama - suppongo - se e' quella di default.

Se vuoi giocare a dama su linux, e' un altro discorso. Io ho provato kcheckers, e' in QT puro, direi che e' decente... Poi quando avro' tempo finiro' la mia dama che iniziai tempo fa per un contest idiota.

Ciauz

----------

## phadron

 *akiross wrote:*   

> phadron, secondo me se e' la dama di windows, wine la emula bene... solitamente wine funziona meglio con i programmi semplici che fanno uso intenso delle api di windows, come solitario o la dama - suppongo - se e' quella di default.
> 
> Se vuoi giocare a dama su linux, e' un altro discorso. Io ho provato kcheckers, e' in QT puro, direi che e' decente... Poi quando avro' tempo finiro' la mia dama che iniziai tempo fa per un contest idiota.
> 
> Ciauz

 

io intendo SOLO la dama di windows in quanto mio papà

ormai è abituato a giocare solo con quella ormai  :Smile: 

proverò con Wine

altrimenti mi iscrivo a    yahoo.it  nella sezione giochi

 :Wink: 

----------

